# Fake Nazareth blows in Cambridge



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, THAT sucked.....

My wife & I were given tickets to the Nazareth concert at the Cambridge Fall Fair. We had been given prior warning that the "Nazareth" contained only one original member, and that Dan McCafferty, the original singer, wasn't part of this group. I didn't much want to go, but the SO did, and it was free, so off we go.

Wow. Should Not Have Gone To This Fair Tonight.

Apparently , whoever they had singing got detained at the border, and they drafted someone from a local karaoke bar or something. Couldn't hit the notes. Read lyrics scribbled on paper. Awful, awful, awful show. No refunds allowed, ( not that we'd get one from free tickets, but many others paid 10 bucks for this) because just by showing up, the band "met its contractual obligation to perform", said the promoter of this travesty in the local paper the next day.

If you see ads for "Nazareth" anywhere around here, be warned. The real Nazareth is presently touring Europe.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Man, that sucks. Theres another thread going about the same issue. So which one was the original member ? 

I guess that also means that the real Nazareth dont have the original lineup either ?



buckaroobanzai said:


> Well, THAT sucked.....
> 
> My wife & I were given tickets to the Nazareth concert at the Cambridge Fall Fair. We had been given prior warning that the "Nazareth" contained only one original member, and that Dan McCafferty, the original singer, wasn't part of this group. I didn't much want to go, but the SO did, and it was free, so off we go.
> 
> ...


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

It sounds like "Manny Charlton's Nazareth" played Cambridge but forgot to advertise themselves as such.

The "Real Nazareth" still includes Dan McAfferty and Pete Agnew. They played western Canada in July but sadly never made it to Southern Ontario this time around.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I was just going to say Manny Charlton, then aC2rs beat me to it.
Dan McCafferty has nothing nice to say about him (Manny, not aC2rs) at all.

This from the nazareth web site:



> Urgent' Please Read'
> It has been brought to our attention that there is currently another band trying to pass itself off as Nazareth. The band comprises of Manuel Charlton and three of his American friends.
> 
> The way they have written their press release reads as though Manuel Charlton has rejoined Nazareth. This is untrue, very misleading and designed to be so. Admittedly the press release eventually names the other three members of the band more than halfway through, describing them as "the new Nazareth line up", but not before they advertise "Nazareth featuring Manny Charlton". This whole thing would be hilarious if it wasn't so serious. Imagine "the legendary Scottish rockers", as we are constantly referred to in the Press, being represented by these American imposters. Even worse, they seem to be advertising their shows as "The World 40th. Anniversary Tour", which is exactly what we, Nazareth, are calling our tour in 2008, (see band website tour page). This is with a guy who has not been in the band Nazareth for over 17 years and some American mates of his.
> ...


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Possibly someone in the band used a Martin guitar for a song .

The Nazarath, Pa. in the label would have fulfilled the contractual obligations.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't seen Manny Charlton's Nazareth, but I was disappointed when I saw the other Nazareth and he wasn't playng with them.

In my opinion, his slide playing was a very important part of that band's sound.

I saw them back on the 70s with all the original guys and they were much better.


----------

